
We just named our latest open-source gem after our dog. I give you “terrier” - jmnicholson
https://thewinnower.com/posts/terrier-a-open-source-tool-used-to-retrieve-metadata-of-scholarly-works-from-a-variety-of-sources
======
detaro
Please use the original title (which is way more useful than this one), per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

